# I was a hack today....



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Simple reset..
Oops broken pvc flange, I'll just whack it and change it out...
Oops broken heel elbow...
I dont want to chop the floor ..

So...I showed the homeowner, told him the most proper repair was to chop the floor and change the fitting but I thought I could epoxy it and tapcon down the new flange and everything would be ok..:yes:

Slight concience awareness, but I'll sleep ok.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

This is in a basement?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Epoxy? On old drainage piping that has been exposed to crap, piss, and vomit, just to name a few? Hope you didn't charge.....


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Michaelcookplum said:


> This is in a basement?


 




Basement?.........:laughing: Not in Florida. I've seen some, but they're few and far between.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I would have busted up the floor. But that's just my opinion


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> I would have busted up the floor. But that's just my opinion


Bust up the floor, wow. One of them twist in repair flanges with the rubber gasket and your back in the game.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Greenguy said:


> Bust up the floor, wow. One of them twist in repair flanges with the rubber gasket and your back in the game.


That's true, but it broke off at the 90 so I don't see how that would work


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Go ahead Will, maybe it will help me seek some kind of plumbing redemption:laughing:, but I doubt it. A little epoxy putty, kneaded well, smished down and tapcon'd to the floor, slicked smooth on the excess...I'm ready for the diy forum...


I only had 2 choices..and it wasnt evil or good....more like overkill vs. copout



The other job in the house was a Kohler toilet where the seat inserts were screwed up and I had to drill out one so nothing was being kind to me.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

You gave the homeowner the option to open slab, repair drain line and then re-set W/C. He refused, so you're mind is clear with the repair you made because homeowner wanted the cheaper repair.

But I sense you're a little un-easy because you feel you broke the closet bend in the first place, hence the need to post this. You feel as though if you had been a tad more careful, you wouldn't have gotten into this jam...:yes:


Don't sweat it, homeowner opted not to have you do the proper repair. The repair you made I am sure is fine.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> You gave the homeowner the option to open slab, repair drain line and then re-set W/C. He refused, so you're mind is clear with the repair you made because homeowner wanted the cheaper repair.
> 
> But I sense you're a little un-easy because you feel you broke the closet bend in the first place, hence the need to post this. You feel as though if you had been a tad more careful, you wouldn't have gotten into this jam...:yes:
> 
> ...


This sounds like Dr Phil !


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> You gave the homeowner the option to open slab, repair drain line and then re-set W/C. He refused, so you're mind is clear with the repair you made because homeowner wanted the cheaper repair.
> 
> But I sense you're a little un-easy because you feel you broke the closet bend in the first place, hence the need to post this. You feel as though if you had been a tad more careful, you wouldn't have gotten into this jam...:yes:....maybe
> 
> ...


:laughing::laughing::laughing:

Nice try...it takes a while and some age to really nail it..still a bit young there whippersnapper....The fact is I will think twice before whacking on the flange...but alas no, the hub had cracks in other places ..it was ready for death by trauma.....more closely to Dr. Phil would be, how secretly proud I was to fix the broken pipe which was more of a concern as to what the customer would think as opposed to my culpability...and my advanced ability to use the mind set of a hack as just another tool in the special ops plumbers bag......yes and cover it up with faux concern over the proper way..
Spec Ops plumbing means never having to say you are sorry.....



your move


Anyway what else is there to talk about...


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Why not use dynamite and longer tapcons and sleep good?


----------



## aritina (May 1, 2011)

Hacker!!! Dude killin me , searchin my name and up pops you chatin about me--ouch.By the way i paid all those customers back from screen business.That guy i had working for me took not only money but material too.Hard to trust anybody!!I just finally paid that shish off and got the charges adjudicated.Getting old my brother!


----------



## robwilliams (May 6, 2011)

Wtf!


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

aritina said:


> Hacker!!! Dude killin me , searchin my name and up pops you chatin about me--ouch.By the way i paid all those customers back from screen business.That guy i had working for me took not only money but material too.Hard to trust anybody!!I just finally paid that shish off and got the charges adjudicated.Getting old my brother!


Who you talking about ?
What are you talking about ?


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Socket Saver


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Who you talking about ?
> What are you talking about ?





easttexasplumb said:


> Socket Saver





gear junkie said:


> Why not use dynamite and longer tapcons and sleep good?


I only know of one dynamite and that wouldnt have worked..:laughing:

I dont know what he's talking about but I blame Tommy 

I need help with socket saver


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

stillaround said:


> I dont know what he's talking about but I blame Tommy


 




:laughing:


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Imagine what fun you could have being a hack everyday and charging plumber's rates.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

stillaround said:


> I only know of one dynamite and that wouldnt have worked..:laughing:
> 
> I dont know what he's talking about but I blame Tommy
> 
> ...


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Phat Cat said:


> Imagine what fun you could have being a hack everyday and charging plumber's rates.


 I'd have to charge more...the stress level is higher..never know really if it will come back with teeth.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

I am used to being blamed, I'm married to a woman....:laughing:

I'm sure:whistling2: PC would agree..ya gotta train these women early on and get them to feel that its all their fault...it makes everything so much easier later on ..when all the mistakes come back


----------

